# Ladies and Gentlemen... Welcome To Vancouver, Canada



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Added a few new pics!


----------



## farhan007 (Dec 15, 2004)

vancouver seems so clean and pristine yet at the same time modern. so pretty..... i can almost like the ground....


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

The only possible thing I don't like about Vancouver, is that it's too far away. 

Beautiful. :master:


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

I think one of the most beautiful cities in the enitre world. Top notch!


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Vancouver IS my favourite city in Canada.
Vancouver has got a good skyline. But i think it needs one or two defining supertalls


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

updated


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Hed_Kandi said:


> updated


do you like hed kandi (dance music)


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

1878EFC said:


> do you like hed kandi (dance music)


Yes 


Check out www.sky.fm <--------- Great sight for streaming house music !


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Hed_Kandi said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Check out www.sky.fm <--------- Great sight for streaming house music !


thanks, dont know if you've heard of cream if you like dance music you will, i think hed kandis got an event on at Nation in Liverpool were cream started not sure whether to go.

http://www.cream.co.uk/creamsite/


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

One of my favorite cities int he world ... always dream of moving there ... maybe one day!


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

This city is fantastic. I have read that it's one of the best cities to live in the whole world (a summary made by the UN). 
BTW: The skyline is one of the best in the world. Amazing


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

1878EFC said:


> thanks, dont know if you've heard of cream if you like dance music you will, i think hed kandis got an event on at Nation in Liverpool were cream started not sure whether to go.
> 
> http://www.cream.co.uk/creamsite/



Thanks for the recommendation. Another good site that I like is www.worldsbestbars.com


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated !


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated with 1 new pic - March 9th


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

bbeautiful


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

*Simply incredible*

Vancouver is simply incredible with its dynamic skyline amidst the background of the mountains. However, most of these buildings are residential, not office. Vancouver is a very high-rise residential city, probably coming close to NYC and Chicago in this category. The skyline has almost doubled in the past 10 years, but even back in the 60's it had many high-rise residential towers. I can see Seattle heading in this direction, but Vancouver is way ahead right now.

Someone also mentioned that the city needed some super-tall additions. Not sure that is possible with regulations there, plus it wouldn't fit in with the surrounding mountains. Just an opinion.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

pwalker said:


> Vancouver is simply incredible with its dynamic skyline amidst the background of the mountains. However, most of these buildings are residential, not office. Vancouver is a very high-rise residential city, probably coming close to NYC and Chicago in this category. The skyline has almost doubled in the past 10 years, but even back in the 60's it had many high-rise residential towers. I can see Seattle heading in this direction, but Vancouver is way ahead right now.
> 
> Someone also mentioned that the city needed some super-tall additions. Not sure that is possible with regulations there, plus it wouldn't fit in with the surrounding mountains. Just an opinion.


um...not necessarily supertalls, but one or two iconic towers. I would prefer them to be office towers since Vancouver lacks them, not sure if there is a demand though.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

^Luckily what will soon be Vancouver's top three tallest towers are all either u/c or approved (at least partially) with the tallest one currently u/c and set to reach about 197m (646 ft). Considering that our current tallest is 150m, it will definitely add some much needed height to the skyline. All three will be mixed use buildings composed of hotel and residential. Interesting coincidence that.



Hed_Kandi said:


> Oh, BTW - I didn't take ANY of those photos.
> 
> They're all from the net.
> 
> KUDOS goes to the great photographers out there!


These ones were taken by me. I don't mind at all that you posted them though and I certainly don't blame you for not knowing who took them considering the way pics float back and forth so much around here. Aside from my own which are probably the lower quality in the bunch, great choice of pics for the thread.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

updated


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Holy cow - awesome pics!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Skybean said:


> Good shots. I am from this city.





Booyashako said:


> I'm from this city too!
> ...and will return some day...


I'm not from this city, but I'm wanna come back as soon as I can!


----------

